# Best LED color for "firebox flicker" function?



## Lylat1an (12 mo ago)

Hello all, I would like to take advantage of my decoder's firebox flicker function, but I'm not sure which color would look most like a flame.

My model is a LGB Porter that has two holes in the firebox door: I would like to mount a pair of LEDs in series in them to save space for the decoder in the boiler shell, but that means I can't use two colors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

orange and yellow


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

When I add a lit firebox, I use one autoflashing led, and a second led tied to the decoder flashing circuit and program the gyro feature. This creates a non-syncing flashing of 2 colors. Leds are mounted inside the firebox with reflective aluminum tape.


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been using an LED lighting kit from Evan Designs. I like it, but one may want to add a solid yellow or orange LED to the mix. Fire LED Kit
The 7-19 volt kit is nice as it has a rectifier included, no need to worry about getting negative or positive mixed up.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Lylat1an said:


> Hello all, I would like to take advantage of my decoder's firebox flicker function, but I'm not sure which color would look most like a flame.
> 
> My model is a LGB Porter that has two holes in the firebox door: I would like to mount a pair of LEDs in series in them to save space for the decoder in the boiler shell, but that means I can't use two colors.


The Massoth 8242060 LED Fire Box Light Module is excellent. It can operate with 5 - 22 volts DC/DCC/AC and comes with a plastic diffuser you glue the module into, however, I also cover the diffuser with self-stick aluminum duct tape for brighter reflection. They cost only $20 and listed on my Website.


----------

